# Licht dimmen



## Baumi (21 November 2008)

Hallo,

bin neu hier.

Also ich möchte die gesamte Beleuchtung in meinem Haus per SPS steuern. Dazu habe ich eine S7-400 in Kombination mit einigen ET200S Modulen.
Ich muss dazu sagen dass ich das Programmieren damals in der Schule oberflächlich gelernt habe mit einer S7-200. Das ist aber bereits 8 Jahre her und ich habe es nie anwenden können. Deshalb versuche nun mir das ganze mit Hilfe der Hilfefunktion und diversen Foren wieder beizubringen.
Und daher habe ich ne Frage:

welche Harware brauche ich um eine Lampe zu dimmen und wie wird das programmiert damit ich mit mehreren bzw. längerem drücken des Tasters dimmen kann?

mfg
Chris


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 November 2008)

Baumi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin neu hier.
> 
> ...


 

Das jetzt nicht dein ernst, oder ????


Aber nun gut.....  Ich kenne Dimmer die kannst du mit 230V ansteuern. Je nach Dauer des Signals wird das Licht heller oder dunkler. Mit einem kurzen Impuls wird das Licht Ein- oder Ausgeschaltet.


----------



## edison (21 November 2008)

Baumi schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich eine S7-400 in Kombination mit einigen ET200S Modulen


 
lol - das gibt nen schönen großen Schrank - ne 400er kriegste Unterptz nicht hin
Und wehe es behauptet nochmal einer, meine Speed7 wäre daheim oversized 

Such mal bei Ebay nach Dimmerpacks mit 0-10V Ansteuerung, billiger bekommste keinen Analogen Dimmer.
Alternativ DMX Umsetzer oder Dimmer von Hager für in die Verteilung.


----------



## jackjones (21 November 2008)

Das geht aber ganz schön ins Geld, wenn man Hardware von Siemens nimmt, im Analogbereich. 
Ich würde mir da auch eine Alternative suchen.


----------



## Golden Egg (21 November 2008)

Also wenn du nur Licht und so steuern willst ist ne 400er mehr als überdimensioniert.
Du könntest das gleiche mit einer Logo oder Easy machen und würdest erheblich günstiger kommen.

Hier ist mal ein Link zur Easy.

MfG. Golden Egg


----------



## jackjones (21 November 2008)

Aber das kann man dann nicht visualisieren. Ich denke das spielt eine wichtige Rolle in der Gebäudeautomatisierung.
Eventuell wäre IPSymcon für dich interessant.


----------



## sue port (21 November 2008)

hola baumi,

ich denke nicht daß die 400er das problem ist,
wenn er sie schon hat kann er sie doch nutzen. 
Mann kann nie genug leistung haben, frau auch nicht

probier mal das:

http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate..._display=fromoutside&~cookies=1&scrwidth=1680

greetinx


sue


----------



## dodo (21 November 2008)

sue port schrieb:


> hola baumi,
> 
> ich denke nicht daß die 400er das problem ist,
> wenn er sie schon hat kann er sie doch nutzen.
> ...




Also, wenn ich zu Hause ne komplette 400er rumstehen hätte samt Analogausgängen, würde ich die bei iBäääh reinsetzen und mir von dem Geld:

 1. Ne gescheite Lösung für Hausinstallation kaufen
           (logo, easy oder notfalls einfach nen PC)
2. Je nach Prozessor der 400er noch schick in Urlaub fahren!
*ROFL*


----------



## edison (21 November 2008)

dodo schrieb:


> Ne gescheite Lösung für Hausinstallation kaufen
> (logo, easy oder notfalls einfach nen PC)


*ROFL*
Ne Ne, das is auch nix

Da passt schn eher





> Mann kann nie genug leistung haben, frau auch nicht:smile:


 
@sue port
Dein Link funktioniert nicht


----------



## Baumi (21 November 2008)

ja das ist eigentlich schon mein ernst!! Die 400er ist sicherlich überdimensioniert aber sie hat mich nichts gekostet und ne Logo müsste ich kaufen. Da fällt die Entscheidung nicht schwer. Und mit der Logo hab ich ja weit nicht soviele Möglichkeiten.

Vielen Dank erstmals für die Antworten.

@sue port: der Link funkt nicht


Was ist mit Dimmrelais? Wie funktionieren die? Hab schon gegoogelt aber wie die funktionieren hab ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## AndreK (21 November 2008)

*Tastdimmer*

Diese Tastdimmer gibt es zum direkten Einbau in eine UP-Dose und auch für Hutschine. Daran kann man beliebig viele TASTER zum Schalten und dimmen hängen.
So habe ich im Wohnzimmer einen Dimmer aber 3 Stellen zum schalten...

Oder Dimmer mit 0-10Volt Schnittstelle, aber die erste Variante ist günstiger.

Der Einwand mit der 400 Unterputz .... ->*ROFL*goil!

http://www.gira.de/produkte/tastdimmer.html


----------



## Baumi (21 November 2008)

Nene, ich will das alles über de S7 laufen lassen. Hab da beim großen C was gefunden mit dem das hinhauen sollte:

Dimmer

Aber die Masterfrage: wie wird so ein Dimmer programmiert?

Gibts da vielleicht was Fertiges oder Beispielprogramme?

mfg
Chris


----------



## AndreK (22 November 2008)

*Ja sicher...*

... oder kann die S7 über ein Relais keinen Dimmer ansteuern?

Wäre mir neu!

Ansonsten, wie schon gesagt: einen Dimmer mit 0-10V Schnittstelle. Einen Analogausgang anzusteuern istja auch kein Thema...

*ROFL*Oder nimm viele 1Watt Birnchen, die kannst du getrennt ansteuern... sollte den gleichen effekt haben... (ist ein Scherz...)


----------



## tschortscho51 (22 November 2008)

*Hallo Baumi,*

Ich mache im Moment dasselbe, mit 315-2 PN/DP.
Als dez. Peripherie nehme ich Beckhoff Busklemmen (Profinet), geht natürlich aber auch mit Profibus. Beckhoff hat ein Dimmerelement
mit dem kann man bis 300W dimmen, wird direkt wie ein Analogausgang
angesteuert.
Als Lichtschalter nehme ich Elektroniktaster von Feller (CH) und die werden mit 24VDC direkt aus SPS-Eingänge ausgelegt.
Die Dimmerlogik programmiere ich ganz konventionell (SCL oder HiGraph).
Viel Spass und Gruss aus der CH.


----------



## Flinn (22 November 2008)

Hallo Themenstarter,

was hälst du von den guten, alten Eltako Bauteilen?

http://www.mercateo.com/p/614-01508303/ELTAKO_EUD61M_8_230V_UC_Stromstoss_Dimmer_UP.html

PS: Beim Einsatz einer 400er bedenke bitte auch, dass Du zwar jetzt vielleicht alle Bauteile hast. Aber was ist, wenn in 10 oder 20 Jahren eine Karte mal kaputt geht? Dann brauchst Du viel Geld für Ersatzteile! Das gäb sicherlich ordentlich Mecker von der Regierung.... Ich würde die 400er auch bei Ebay verticken und vielleicht eine 313C-DP oder so nehmen.

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## edison (22 November 2008)

Flinn schrieb:


> Ich würde die 400er auch bei Ebay verticken und vielleicht eine 313C-DP oder so nehmen


 
Der Einwand ist nicht schlecht, zumindest passt eine 300er S7 in einen Hager Univers Schrank - wie sich die Preise im Laufe der nächsten 10 Jahre entwickeln ist schwer zu sagen.
Ggfs. bekommt man dann eine 400er zum Preis einer 115er heute 

Dimmer über Digitalausgänge anzusteuern hat den Nachteil, das man in der CPU nicht den Istwert zur Verfügung hat - für Lichtszenen nicht zu gebrauchen.
Die Dimmerklemmen von Beckhoff gabs noch nicht, als ich meine Beleuchtung geplant hab - klasse Lösung und dazu noch finanzierbar.
Ich bin rasch von den ET200 wech zu Beckhoff - Ebaypreise sind besser und noch dazu erheblich besser Ausbaubar, es gibt eine Unmege an verschiedenen Klemmen


----------



## Baumi (22 November 2008)

Wenn ich in 10-15Jahren noch in der selben Firma arbeite bzw. mein Onkel dann noch bei Siemens is, dann wird eine defekte Karte sicherlich kein Problem sein!!

Wie geht das mit den Beckhoff Klemmen? Erkennt die die S7? Ich kenne das System überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Flinn (23 November 2008)

Baumi schrieb:


> Wenn ich in 10-15Jahren noch in der selben Firma arbeite bzw. mein Onkel dann noch bei Siemens is, dann wird eine defekte Karte sicherlich kein Problem sein!!


 
Hallo Baumi,
ja, dann ist das wirklich kein Problem.

Gruß
Flinn

PS: Kann dein Onkel mir auch eine CPU414-3 oder größer mitbringen? Wäre wirklich nett. Und vielleicht haben ja noch mehr Leute Interesse an so tollen Bauteilen! :wink:


----------



## Andy258 (23 November 2008)

*Re:*

Sind zur Zeit alle a bissl komisch drauf oder warum meckert ihr ständig rum^^
  Wieso sollt ich den keine 400er nehmen???
  Ich bin sowieso nicht der Freund von dem alles unterputz irgendwo rein quetschen. Hab bei mir auch eine Rittal Schaltschrank verwendet. Müsst auch irgendwo im Forum ein Bild sein. Außerdem hab ich festgestellt mit ner kleinen 300er kommst eh ned weit wenn du Visualisierungen usw. vorhast. Dann wird’s nämlich schnell eng im Gehäuse
  Zu deinem Problem mit den Dimmern, ich hab mir die von Hager zugelegt, EV103. Gibt’s auch noch ohne Display. Ansteuerung erfolgt über einen 0-10V Analogausgang. Ein einfaches Programm zum rauf und runter Dimmen kann ich dir reinstellen falls gewünscht. 

  Gruß
  Andy


----------



## Flinn (23 November 2008)

Andy258 schrieb:


> Sind zur Zeit alle a bissl komisch drauf oder warum meckert ihr ständig rum^^


Wer meckert denn?



Andy258 schrieb:


> Wieso sollt ich den keine 400er nehmen???


Einige Gründe findest zu oben.



Andy258 schrieb:


> Ich bin sowieso nicht der Freund von dem alles unterputz irgendwo rein quetschen.


Ich denke, das sollte ein Witz gewesen sein.



Andy258 schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich festgestellt mit ner kleinen 300er kommst eh ned weit wenn du Visualisierungen usw. vorhast. Dann wird’s nämlich schnell eng im Gehäuse


 
Wo wird's eng? Speicherplatzmäßig reicht eine 300er ja wohl dicke, oder? Zykluszeitprobleme wirste auch wohl nicht haben... Warum wird's eng, wenn man eine Visu hat? Für zwei Schnittstellen-DBs sollte doch auch wohl in einer 300er Platz sein, oder?



Andy258 schrieb:


> Zu deinem Problem mit den Dimmern, ich hab mir die von Hager zugelegt, EV103. Gibt’s auch noch ohne Display. Ansteuerung erfolgt über einen 0-10V Analogausgang.


 
Da ist ein guter Hinweis!



Andy258 schrieb:


> Ein einfaches Programm zum rauf und runter Dimmen kann ich dir reinstellen falls gewünscht.


 
Ja, hau mal rein das Programm.



Andy258 schrieb:


> Gruß
> Andy


 
Gruß
Flinn


----------



## Andy258 (23 November 2008)

Ich hab das mit dem Meckern jetzt einfach mal so aufgefasst, jeder der mir heut begegnet ist schlecht gelaunt.

  Für die genannten Gründe gegen eine 400er, kamen aber auch schon Argumente die dafür sprechen

  Das mit der Aufputzinstallation ist in keinster Weise ein Witz. Ich hätte vll. dazu sagen sollen, dass ich den Schaltschrank natürlich irgendwo im Heizungskeller verstaue und nicht im Flur. Aber meiner Meinung nach sollte gerade bei einem solchen Anwendungsfall genügend Platz für Erweiterungen vorhanden sein. Ich habe selbst bei meiner Lösung bereits Probleme mit der Leitungsführung weil bereits alles bis oben hin voll ist.

  Zu der 300er, ich selbst hab ne 315er die reicht natürlich aus, aber mit ner 313 oder ähnlichen könntest du leicht Probleme bekommen. Ich hatte mal ne Versuchsanlage da reichte dann der Merkerbereich nicht mehr aus.
  Der Vorteil von den Hager-Dimmer ist zum einen die einfache Installation auf der Hutschiene und eine manuelle Bedienung über die Tasten.

  Das Programm reiche ich morgen nach, da ich es gerade nicht zur Hand habe.

    Gruß
Andy


----------



## sue port (24 November 2008)

hola ops, 

das mit dem link ist natürlich blöd 
hier der Artikel bei Conrad.







 Artikel-Abbildung​Bild vergrößern 
*DC-gesteuerter Dimmer*
       Diese kleine aber sehr nützliche Schaltung ersetzt einen bestehenden Dimmer oder Schalter. Dadurch werden eine oder mehrere Lampen oder ein Motor über einstellbare Gleichspannung  regelbar.
             Eine logische Anwendung ist die Ansteuerung über die Schnittstellenkarte 19 10 84, u.a. dank des optisch getrennten Eingangs.






                                                                     Artikel-Nr.: 190955 - 62                                                                           
                                                   20,47 EUR
                                                Inkl. gesetzl. MwSt. zzgl. Versand 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           Stück                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

                                     Produkt vergleichen                                                                                                                                         

*Highlights*



Optisch getrennter Regeleingang
 
*Ausstattung:*



Stufenlose Regelung.
                                                                                                                                                                                             Abm.:     (L x B) 48 mm x 74 mm                   Ausführung:     Bausatz                   Ausgangsleistung:     3,5 A                   Betriebsspannung:     220 - 240 V/AC           


gr33tinx 

sue


----------



## dodo (24 November 2008)

Andy258 schrieb:


> Sind zur Zeit alle a bissl komisch drauf oder warum meckert ihr ständig rum^^
> Wieso sollt ich den keine 400er nehmen???




Andy, ich würde das nicht als "meckern" auffassen!
Das ist ne Mischung aus Neid (welcher SPSler hätte nicht gern ne 400er zu Hause eingebaut) und dem Unverständnis, warum Du da mit einer solch teuren "Kanone auf Spatzen schiessen" willst. 


Wie willst Du denn Deine Dimmer bedienen? Mit Tastern oder über 'n OP oder wie hast Du das geplant?


----------



## Steve81 (24 November 2008)

Andy258 schrieb:


> Zu der 300er, ich selbst hab ne 315er die reicht natürlich aus, aber mit ner 313 oder ähnlichen könntest du leicht Probleme bekommen. Ich hatte mal ne Versuchsanlage da reichte dann der Merkerbereich nicht mehr aus.


Hallo Andy,
wenn du mit statischen und temporären Variablen arbeitest, und statt Merkerbereiche Variablen in DB's benutzt, sollte es bei einer Hausinstallation keine Probleme mit der Anzahl der Merker geben.

Also wenn du irgendwie günstig an so ne 400er kommst, kannst du ja auch so eine einsetzen. Wenn du sie aber auf normalem wege kaufen musst halte ich sie auch für total überdimensioniert und würde lieber zu einer günstigeren 300er greifen.


----------



## Andy258 (24 November 2008)

Steve81 schrieb:


> Hallo Andy,
> wenn du mit statischen und temporären Variablen arbeitest, und statt Merkerbereiche Variablen in DB's benutzt, sollte es bei einer Hausinstallation keine Probleme mit der Anzahl der Merker geben.
> 
> Also wenn du irgendwie günstig an so ne 400er kommst, kannst du ja auch so eine einsetzen. Wenn du sie aber auf normalem wege kaufen musst halte ich sie auch für total überdimensioniert und würde lieber zu einer günstigeren 300er greifen.



Yap da hast du recht, wollte dies nur mal so nebenbei anmerken, weil mir das wieder in Erinnerung gekommen ist, dass wir da Probleme hatten.

In diesem Fall hat er ja eine 400er. Und ich würds ebenfalls dann auch einsetzen


----------



## maxi (24 November 2008)

Ich habe das ganze Conrad und RS Dimemrzeugs schon mal alles ausprobiert.
Da ist leider nichts brauchbares bei.
richtig genau Dimmen lässt sich damit nichts.

Habe mich dann letztendlich an die Lötstation gesetzt und einen jugned forscht Bastelnachmittag eingelegt.


----------



## Andy258 (24 November 2008)

Hier noch das Programm welches ich als Grundlage für die Dimmeransteuerung genommen habe.


----------



## edison (24 November 2008)

@Andy258

Wie wärs mit einem Aktuellen Bild? (Bin neugierig)


----------



## Andy258 (24 November 2008)

edison schrieb:


> @Andy258
> 
> Wie wärs mit einem Aktuellen Bild? (Bin neugierig)



Na mach ich doch gerne
Recht viel hat sich jedoch noch nicht getan.
Wie schauts bei dir aus?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## edison (24 November 2008)

> Wie schauts bei dir aus?


Nix für Fotos, nur Software - von der DCF Uhr, die nicht funktioniert, mal abgesehen 

Was machen die Girateile?
Wofür all die Transistore?


----------



## Andy258 (24 November 2008)

edison schrieb:


> Nix für Fotos, nur Software - von der DCF Uhr, die nicht funktioniert, mal abgesehen
> 
> Was machen die Girateile?
> Wofür all die Transistore?



Tja Softwaremäßig lieg ich noch etwas zurück
Die Girateile sind von Busch-Jaeger, das oberste ist der PT100 und darunter der Radioverstärker.

Die Transistoren dienen als Strombegrenzung auf 2mA. Dient wiederum für die Ansteuerung der LED's in den Berker TS-Sensoren.


----------



## Baumi (24 November 2008)

Danke für das Programm, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe dimmst du mit 2 Tastern. Ich möchte das allerdings mit nur einem realisieren.
Vielleicht kann mir da wer Tipps geben bzw. ein Programm reinstellen.

gruß
Chris


----------



## Johannes F (25 November 2008)

moin moin,
genau so ein problem hatten wir auch. eine sps hat man ja schnell zur hand aber nicht’s brauchbares für eine hausautomation. genau aus diesem grund bauen wir die dinger einfach selber.
grundlage war eine 315-2dp, ein- ausgänge analog ein- und ausgänge waren auch schnell zur hand. da man ja in den eigenen 4-wänden nicht tausendmillionenmilliarden euro an strom verbrennen will, sollte man auch bei der auswahl der komponenten etwas darauf achten.
so nun gut, wir haben für jeden raum ein kleines display in einem schaltergehäuse mit IR- und temp-sensor vorgesehen. dieses kleine ding hat natürlich eine profibus-schnittstelle. 
für die ansteuerung des lichtes haben wir ein (ich glaube 4,6, oder 8-kanal) dimmerpack mit profibus-schnittstelle gebaut. für die audio-steuerung der decken beschallung haben wir eine 4-in 1 umschalter mit regelbarem  line-pegel gebaut. ebenfalls ist hier ein kanal fest mit einem gong versehen, damit man auch mitbekommt wenn man mal gäste bekommt. Ja sicherlich hat auch dieser eine profibus-schnittstelle.
das ganze wir ein fast standalone system, d.h. die visu läuft auf einem kleinen 30watt pc und angezeit wird es über ein 10“tft mit touch welches in einer wand eingebaut ist. 
nun da sich einer von uns noch etwas zeit lässt mit dem umbau seines hauses konnten wir die fast fertige software und fast fertige hardware nur auf dem tisch testen. es ist eben ein projekt welches wir in unsere knappen freizeit schon seit über einem jahr nebenbei bearbeiten.

hier noch zwei links
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15510
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/106174

um eins gleich vorweg zu sagen evtl. werden wir die dinger auch für andere bauen, jedoch steht das bis jetzt noch in den sternen. es soll nix richtig kommerzielles werden eher so das man den ein oder anderen euro für neue entwicklungen bekommt, also ein selbst läufer.

:TOOL:


----------



## edison (25 November 2008)

@Andy258
Wie funktioniert das mit dem Radioverstärker?
Hast Du einen Link?

@Baumi
Auch ich dimme mit 2 Tasten, ich find es doof, eine gedimmte Leuchte erst voll einzuschalten, um sie noch ein wenig herunter zu dimmen.
Von daher wird Dich mein Programm wohl auch nicht weiterbringen.
Ist denn bei OSCAT nichts passendes dabei?

@Johannes F



> evtl. werden wir die dinger auch für andere bauen


Womit ich hier gleich mal starkes Interesse anmelden möchte, gerne auch Mitarbeit - was die SPS Seite betrifft


----------



## Johannes F (25 November 2008)

ich hatte einen dimmer prog. der mit einem taster funktioniert.
einmal drücken licht an, letzter gesp.wert, nochmal drücken licht aus.
länger drücken licht dimmt auf bis 100% danach ja nach einstellung geht licht nach zeit x wieder aus oder dimmt runter auf 0%. es gab noch die möglichkeit einzustellen das er bei max einmal das licht blinken lässt.
nur so als anregung.


----------



## Andy258 (25 November 2008)

edison schrieb:


> @Andy258
> Wie funktioniert das mit dem Radioverstärker?
> Hast Du einen Link?



http://www.busch-jaeger.de/de/audiovideo/zentraleinheit.htm

   Das System von Busch-Jaeger ist ganz simpel aufgebaut, Du hast eine Zentraleinheit in der ein Tuner integriert ist und zusätzlich 2 externe Einspeisemöglichkeiten,  dann in jedem Raum den Verstärkereinsatz, an dem du Lautstärke und Quelle regeln kannst. Das Ganze Ist untereinander mit einer acht adrigen Busleitung verbunden. 

  Ich habe mir die Verstärkereinsätze etwas umgebaut, so dass eine Ansteuerung per S7 möglich ist.

PS: Ein Programm für eine Dimmersteuerung mit einer Taste habe ich aus den oben genannten Gründen leider nicht, bin auch der Meinung, dass es mit zwei Tasten sinnvoller ist. Außerdem haben alle Schalter für die Gebäudeautomation diese "zwei-tasten-Anordnung".

  Gruß
  Andy


----------



## Andy258 (25 November 2008)

Von Gira gibts übrigens ein System, das hätte mir noch besser gefallen, ist aber auch ein ganzes Stück teurer

http://www.gira.de/produkte/revox-multiroom-system.html


----------



## edison (25 November 2008)

Ja, das hat mich auch sehr angesprochen - liegt nur leider auch nicht in meiner Preislage


----------



## frankuc45 (27 November 2008)

Hallo,

Dir ist wohl der Stromverbrauch auch egal oder ?
Hast du mal geschaut was die Kiste an Strom zieht wenn die 8760 Std. im Jahr läuft ?
Ich würde das Teil auch verkaufen und was vernünftiges anbauen.
Ich habe ne 300er im einsatz mit Beckhoff AE und AA ist genial und günstig 

Warum willst du nur die Lichter steuern ?
Ich hab bei mir noch die Rollos und die Heizung dran

Gruß Frankuc45


----------



## tschortscho51 (27 November 2008)

*Frage an Andy258*

Hallo Andy258
wie zum Teufel hast Du das Panel Unterputz eingebaut?
Ist wirklich schön!
Ich suche verzweifelt eine Lösung ohne Frontplatte mit aussenstehenden
Verschraubungen.

(Sorry ans Forum, hat jetzt wirklich nichts mit Software zu tun.)

Grüsse aus CH


----------



## Andy258 (27 November 2008)

tschortscho51 schrieb:


> Hallo Andy258
> wie zum Teufel hast Du das Panel Unterputz eingebaut?
> Ist wirklich schön!
> Ich suche verzweifelt eine Lösung ohne Frontplatte mit aussenstehenden
> ...




:s3: Diese Frage stellte ich mir auch. Ich hab mir noch überlegt den Rahmen zu lackieren, würde noch nen tick besser aussehn

Zum Einbau, am Rand Silikon und an den vier Ecken Heiskleber, damit du es nicht so lange halten musst, bis das Silikon trocken ist Lässt sich somit auch leicht wieder entfernen.


----------



## Johannes F (4 Dezember 2008)

auf mehrfache anfragen zu meinem dimmer, gibt es den quelltext hier nun für alle.
ein kommerzieller einsatz ist nicht gestattet, für die private hausautomation kann er gerne eingesetzt werden.

über ein danke würde ich mich freuen


----------



## Hary252 (7 Dezember 2008)

Hi 

Ich habe Heute mal Probiert den Baustein mit SCL-Quelle zu Übersetzen aber ich bekomme immer Fehlermeldungen und der Baustein kann deswegen nicht erzeugt werden.
Da ich mich in sachen SCL nicht wirklich auskenne weis ich auch nicht wie ich denn/die Fehler beseitigen kann.
Kanst du mir weiterhelfen??

Währe echt Supi
Danke im vorraus


----------



## IBFS (7 Dezember 2008)

Hary252 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich habe Heute mal Probiert den Baustein mit SCL-Quelle zu Übersetzen aber ich bekomme immer Fehlermeldungen und der Baustein kann deswegen nicht erzeugt werden.
> Da ich mich in sachen SCL nicht wirklich auskenne weis ich auch nicht wie ich denn/die Fehler beseitigen kann.
> ...


 
..das ist doch eine AWL-Quelle!!!

Aber bitte vor dem Übersetzen das FB-SYMBOL   "FB_Dimmer_V1.3"
per Hand im Symbol-Editor anlegen, sonst gehts dann immer noch nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Hary252 (8 Dezember 2008)

Danke das hat mir geholfen

Ich kamm auf SCL weil da am wenisten Fehler Waren, daher war es mir naheligender.
Das es aber noch in die symboltabelle eingetragenwerden muss war mir nicht klar

Jetzt geht es aber


----------



## Johannes F (9 Dezember 2008)

evtl. gibt es noch eine neue version, das ausschalten dauerte etwas zulannnnnnnnge. einige sachen müssen noch verriegelt werden.
kann nur noch keinen termin nennnen 

der erste test des unseres profibus dimmers ist erforgreich verlaufen.
technische daten:
ausgelegt ist er für 6 kanäle a 500W. geschaltet wird per MOSFET, und somit unabhängig ob phasenan- oder abschnitt. jeder kanal hat auch noch einen temperatursensor drauf.


----------

